# Starting in Jan



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi Ladies

how are you all ?
hope all your tx are going well  

I have just been given the go ahead for clomid in Jan well Jan 7th to be exact i was woundering if anyone else is starting around this time and also for anyone who is currently taking it what can i expect ? has anyone had any side affects? i was taking metformin and i must say its not all that fun 

look forward to hearing from you soon

     
Kim


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hiya bumble2508! Hope your ok! Thats brilliant you've been given the go ahead for clomid..means your journey has started  I am currently on a month break until mid jan where I will start my 5th cycle this time at a dose of 150mg. Feel free to private msg me if you want to chat or if there is anything I can help with through my own experience so far then I'll be happy to help. Fingers x for you and here's to 2013!! lots of baby dust! xxx


----------



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Hun 

Thank you for the reply   yea finaly feel like iam getting somewhere whoop whoop
aww fingers crossed for you hun maybe we will be starting around the same time then ?
i would love to stay in touch and see where our journeys take us and yea fingers x 2013 will be the year for us 
thank you again as its lovely to know that there is someone out there that is willing to talk about it as alot of family and friends find it hard to talk about as they feel they are upsetting me  same goes for you to hun if u wanna Private message or chat iam here to  
Hopefully speak to you soon
take care 
x x x x


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I joined FF today after being threatened by a friend who said it would help and i have read loads of threads from people using Clomid.  After 18 months of TTC we have been perscribed Clomid, i missed this month so will be starting my 1st cycle around the 21st Jan. I will keep everything  crossed for you  

I would love to keep in touch i think it helps to talk to others going through it, as i think a lot of peeps have said, Friends and Family don't really know what to say as they don't want to upset you and most of my friends don't want children so can't relate, it does get pretty lonely at times  

sending lots of   and baby dust  xxxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I would be lost without FF  

Just nice to share with people feeling the same.

Thanks again guys and good luck to us all


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the second round works this time.


----------



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

how are u all ?
went to fertility clinic Monday and they have perscribed clomid now so its all official  start taking it around the 25th whoop whoop
how are u all getting on ?

Ditz78 being able to chat to others in the same situation is realy good as all the ladies here are lovely and they have gotten me through some real tough times and wld be lost without them
it is always good to stay in touch and if you ever need anything or just want a chat feel free to message me 

id love to here everyones progress and see how everyone is doing 

keep in touch
sending lots of baby dust
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Bumble- great news! Good luck and keep us updated. I start using my opk's tomorrow.


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats great news Bumble- best of luck to you! I'm awaiting AF to arrive then will start my 5th round fingers crossed for all us clomid ladies! xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Stay positive- I hope af doesn't show her ugly face this month! I can't imagine 5 rounds! I was heartbroken after one lol


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Dannixo lol thanks! I really hope so too keeping everything crossed for this month! I know how you feel I was the same especially as I ovulated on my first month of taking it of 50mg and then nothing for the further 3! I always have a massive cry for a few days and then I pick myself up again as Im determined to be a mummy, its amazing really, going through all this just shows how strong us women really are!! How is your treatment going did u ovulate on your first month? Final month of clomid and am taking 150mg so am looking forward onwards and upwards. hope you get your little bean soon hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies

AF came today (5 Days early  ) so i will be starting my 1st round of 100mg of Clomid tomorrow taking days 2-6 .  Not sure what to expect but i'm having a bit of a low day today   so hoping i get my positive hat back on soon. 

xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ditz, don't be down, think positive.

At least you got AF!! I don't have that privilege but still on the clomid journey and trying to stay upbeat


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Stay positive- yes I already ovulate on my own. I got a positive on the opk and my progesteone level was good yet no pregnancy. This month I got my positive on my opk today. Same as last month. On 50 mg again this month. Waiting for day 21 progesteone test now. How are you dear?


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Ditz- at least you got a period and can now start your journey on baby making. Good luck! When do you start your pills?


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining.
we've just been prescribed clomid after TTC for 3yrs and i must admit i am slightly terrified of starting. we've been given clomid 50mg to take on days 2-6 AF should be here around the 28th so it's going to be a long couple of weeks! would love to know what effects others have experienced the hubby is already dreading the mood swings :0)
good luck to everyone,


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Dannixo

I started my pills yesterday 100mg so ive taken two lots now, I haven't noticed any unusual side effects.  I have had terrible mood     swings but i did anyway when it was AF    I will keep you posted.

Hi  Eeyore Blues

Welcome,   as above i can't comment on side effects yet but i will keep you posted.

Roll on the baby making  


Good luck


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you  Please, please 

Dannix - which OPK do you use? Have you noticed any changes in LH surge since on Clomid? I got smiley face avery month but late, average day 18. I wonder if Clomid is going to change it.... 

Fingers (and toes) crossed for everyone!!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Eeyore- welcome and I am happy to hear you got the go ahead on clomid. The mood swings are on and off for me. I get really bad hot flashes and headaches. The first month was the worst not so much this time. I've heard if you take it before bed that helps. Which I couldn't do with my work schedule. 

Ditz- good to hear! My side effects were the worst the first month! Not so bad this time around. I'm only on my second round of 50 mg though as I already ovulate on my own and had a good day 21 progesteone test last month just no pregnancy so they kept me on the same dose. I just ovulated yesterday so baby dancing all week lol 

Froggy- welcome ! I use the clear blue digital opk's with the smiley face. I always start testing cd 11. Without clomid I always got a positive on cd 12. With clomid it's been cd 13. But I have very regular 27-28 day periods. I'm only on clomid because I had a low progesteone level without it. Hoping to make better egg quality.


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Dannixo. I use the same opk and always start on day 13 (which is tomorrow). I always ovulate and have very good progesteron levels but the difference in ov days between one month and another can be even a week. 
I wonder if Clomid can trigger ov earlier.  

Well not long to wait not 
x
Frog


----------



## jemmarky (Jan 16, 2013)

hello everyone i have only just joined this afternoon its so scary not knowing what going to happen i was given clomid in march 2012 i was given 6 months on 100mg i never had any really bad side effect i got alittle bit more moody  than usual and felt like crying  for no real reason at times but i wish you all the best of luck   x


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Jemmer- did you get pregnant off any of those 6 cycles in march of 2012? Are you back on clomid now?


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies, I know I haven't been on here much. 

As for me.. I got my day 21 progesteone results back today and there lower then last month at 27.84. Now I'm down on the dumps not feeling so hopeful about this month..


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

hi ladies 
well AF is due today, normally first thing in the morning but so far no sign  why is it when you want her to turn up she doesnt't
must admit i am still slightly anxious of taking clomid. just wondered if you all have regular blood tests on day 21 while taking it just nothing has been mentioned to me. we've just been given an appointment in may to discuss trying more clomid or ivf if we have no luck this time round.


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi eeyore

I am in the middle of my first round of 100mg of Clomid, the Dr gave me 3 months and on day 21 i have to go for blood tests.  However my appointment wont be until June so i won't know any results until then   (which reminds me i haven't had my appointment come through yet so i better chase that - I've only been waiting 6 weeks for a letter  )

I know some ladies are having Follicle checks and monthly scans.  Do you ovulate naturally ?  if you do maybe thats why they don't feel the need to check?    It's a mystery to me i think it very much depends who you see, everyone seems to get treated slightly differently.


Lots of positive thoughts     and     some good news will appear on this thread in Feb 2013


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Eeyore- this is my second round and I've had day 21 blood tests both times.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

The test was negative. Go figure.


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Dannixo are you ok
Did you mean you HPT was not good??


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Ladies- So I made of made a mistake. I took the test and only waited like 4 secs to see the control line but no other and threw it in the trash. I posted on here and went back to bed. I woke up about a half hour later and took the test out of the trash out of curiousity and to my surprise I saw a second very faint line. I'm not getting my hopes up yet. Just wanted your ladies opinions. Could it be a evap line? I don't know how to post a picture.


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

If I was you Dannix, I would probably had a heart attack...

Yes it could be.... I had it when I used Clearblue tests, both were positive but the first - that normal one with lines -  faded very quickly, so I wasn't sure, however the first few minutes (which you have missed) line was very clear,
than I waited 2 more days and I used electronic one, but it also swichted off quickly. Both instructions said to disregard any readings after 10 mins.

Do another test tomorrow. Maybe get the single electronic one to avoid guessing, pricey but worth avoid all that stress.

I'll keep all me fingers, toes and ears crossed for you. 

My OTD is in a week time ggrrrr....


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies

I am after some advice and i am going to sound extremely naive here   - I am in my   following first round of Clomid and i am slightly obsessed (well extremely obsessed) we only have 3 cycles so trying to do everything to increase chances.  I had a positive on OPK sunday morning, but because i think OH and I peaked to soon with the baby dancing   I'm not sure we have done enough at the right time (sorry TMI coming) DH and i started BD   on Monday CD8 then on CD10, 12, 13 and half successful attempt   on CD14 which is when i Had my smiley face on OPK test. Due to a bit of stress/tension between DH and I  we haven't dtd since.  It is extremely difficult dtd because you feel you have too, i certainly don't want to cause a wedge between hubby and I, think we both need to chillout a bit (i deffo need to  ).  I'm just conscious that we have fallen at the final fence and not given cycle one the best chance    I know there is always a chance.       

Sorry for having a moan, i know there are lots of positives,  just feeling a bit a bit deflated.


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't apologise ditz that's what this site is for. 
I can imagine how frustrating the 2ww must be but you've done what you can for now. Have you tried using anything to help? I know a friend has recommended using conceive plus, we've got some to try as have heard Clomid can be very drying. I knows it's easier said than done trying not to obsess but when your trying to optimize potential for that bfp you can't help but obsess. There's the feet up with pillows under the bum technique during and after the deed. Why not try a nice meal, candles, massage oils etc the Times between to try and take some pressure off you both, then incorporate that during your fertile window? 

Have to admit I'm obsessed waiting for AF now 2days late but have awful cramp so imagine she'll turn up tomorrow I just want to be able to start Clomid


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Woohoo  AF has finally arrived! Don't think I've ever been so pleased lol so tomorrow the Clomid journey begins. 
Fingers crossed its not too bumpy a journey, well not until the bump at the end


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi eeyore_blues

Whoooohooooo for AF arriving!  The first round or clomid wasn't too bad for me a few emotional ups and downs and some headaches but all in all pain free.  Funnily enough i invested in some conceive plus a few weeks ago and we have been trying it out this month - overall i think it has been useful    The difficulty hasn't really been with dryness or anything if you catch my drift - i think you are right though we need to inject a bit of romance back in to proceedings  

Well i can't do much about this month except   and hope we have done enough and a little miracle happens   

Good luck over the next for days, are you taking days 2-6?  thats what i was told to do.  keep us posted


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah we've been given enough for 4 cycles. The only downside is that now I've found out I've got the chance for a new job which is only a 6month contract and the dh is thinking we should maybe wait a couple of months before starting Clomid so that if it does work I'm not going to be 'overlooked' for an extension or change to permanent employment although I have been told I'd be kept on as agency after 6 months and most likely made permanent. I'm inclined to just go ahead there's no guarantee it will work this first time or first few times and I don't want to risk being put back in the queue at the clinic. 
Why is life always so complicated? 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it gets like this for us all  

They say make it fun etc, but it's really hard when you are calender watching  

I am currently clomid free as did not want to waste my 3rd round cos hubby going away to work for 3 months  

I plan on chilling out, finishing any investigations and having my acupuncture. Hopefully things will be easier when we start again


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Girls 

*Eeyore *- I was in similar situation last year, I knew I was going to start a new job, but have never considered to stop trying. In fact end of Oct I had a chemical pg and then started work 2 weeks later. And today I'm still not pg but got work. I also have a 6 months contract but baby is a priority for us, so if I get pg and they won't give me full contract.... well that's nothing I can do about it. I was a bit upset about that whole situation as i expected full term contract, but.....whatever. And the at of the day, if your DH works, you all will be fine. I wouldn't give up on trying! You know how long it takes... 

*Ditz *- it is better to  earlier rather then too late. These little guys  can wait inside for few days, but your little egg can be there just for a little while... That's how I fell pg year ago.... I thought it was too early, then i got a  and then we had some  days. It was huge surprise when I had bpf, really didn't expect it! 


My AF is due about 5th Feb..... but I feel strange.... I got veeery sore (.)(.) feel sick, and my tummy is weird...all like for AF but I don't usually have any symptoms so early, usually a few hours before AF arrives.... It is also too early too test.... 
This is my last chance for 100% natural pg and I know I was defo OV.... aagggrr i don't know what to think ....    
I was waiting for this last AF so I could start my first Clomid... but now I really don't want it!!!! 

Keep warm 
x


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Frog

Thank you for your response, it has given me hope   

Had a scan this morning and it confirmed 3 Follicles and 1 was 21mm which had burst, as it had fluid in it so that suggests i released an egg   just hoping there were some little swimmers  to greet it.

AF due 10th/11th Feb          

Good luck every one


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Ditz

That is a good news I guess 


I know how difficult it is to plan   It seems to be so ridiculous to plan something, that is the best, when is spontaneous...hope you know what I mean  

My DP always says that we have to practice a lot , so when the right time comes we will know what to do. It always makes me laugh  
But it actually works... We both work long hours, and sometimes we are just to tired to even think about 'it'. 

I let you in a secret.... my DP gave me few sets of the very lovely lingerie. I was so fed up with telling him... look I got   ... now I just send him email and then put one of my little things on, and ....  

What I can suggest... stop thinking about making a baby...think about making A love!! 

Frog
x


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Well have been taking the clomid 50mg for the last three nights, two more to go. So far I don't think I've had any side effects, either that or I've just been kept so busy at work I've not noticed. Did have the most horrendous cramp on Friday but think that was more down to AF! Normally I get a bit of cramp/stabbing pain on my left side around the time of ovulation (uterus is tilted that way) but today have had some strong twinges on both sides so not sure if the tablets are starting to have some effect? 
Have a week off work so going to be busy visiting family, just hope I don't suddenly get mood swings now :0)

Hope everyone else is doing well
Xx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Eeyore, do you have a scan booked??
I'm waiting for AF now, should come any time now. Done test yesterday but obviously bfn  
I should be starting clomid this week and I'm taking Thursday and Friday off, hopefully there will be no bad side effects for me too. 

Good luck girls!!


----------



## kirstys (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi hope you don't mind me joining this thread started second round of clomid on the 1st Feb I really know how you guys feel when you say doing the baby dance gets a stressful I kept saying to my OH this isn't how it happens in the films  but I know it will be worth it if we get our BFP sending luck and positive thoughts to all you ladies

Xx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

kirstys just a quick hello from me


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi froggy- nope not got any scans or bloods booked I phoned to trouble check but apparently they don't routinely do them. Think because my previous tests all came back as 'normal' we've just been given clomid to start off with. 

Hi Kirstys- I've just finished the five days of our first cycle. Didn't have any side effects while taking them but not sure if anything will change around the time of ovulation. 
The problem is I'm working nights around the 'fertile window' so not sure how much baby dancing will be possible. :0(


----------



## kirstys (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello froggyOne

Hi eeyore blues

I had a cramping pain around ovulation date which I hadn't had before I didn't really have any symptoms from clomid just felt a bit down but that's about normal for that time of the month. I'm sure you will fit some baby dancing in and hopefully that will be enough   lots of luck


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Girls,

 arrived today so I'm starting 1st round tomorrow  

eeyore - My bloods were OK too. I booked scan for day 11, next Friday. My cons said they want to see how I respond in case I get OHSS, so they will stop me if it's too much or change dose or tablets if no respond.  I thought it's a standard procedure    
Hey baby dancing is good any time, not only at night  

We almost cancelled Clomid as we had a great plan for holiday, but we just decided to carry on with   
We can always do it when we retire  

kirstys - I always have very strong ov pains and I'm bit worried it will get worse with clomid 


aaah BTW Good girls go to heaven.... bad girls have joy! So keep  

Frog
x


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I'm now on day 10 of my cycle so haven't had any clomid since day 6. While I was taking the tablets I didn't experience any side effects but have noticed the last few days that I've felt a lot hotter, especially at night. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? Might treat myself to some opk to see what's going on. 
Hope everyone is getting on well enjoying lots of baby dancing


----------



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

hi eeyore blues

i finished taking my clomid about 10 days ago and iam the coldest person you will ever meet i can never get warm, but since taking clomid i have been getting hotter and hotter lol hopefully its a gd sign  x x x x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Girls  

Did you all have a nice weekend?? 

I report that I finish clomid yesterday. Observations:
day 2 (CD3) had a very nasty headache and just could not see well and room was spinning a bit, all started about 10 min after taking clomid; I was glad I stayed home that day. 
I also get very warm at night, which is very unusuall for me, I just wake up wet 

bumble - I'm just like you hehehe it could be 30C outside and I will have freezing hands and nose  and now I've been actually a bit warmer, even my DP said there's something wrong with me cause I got warm hands and nose :d 

Waiting for scan this Friday     

Let's   !!


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi ladies, 
I'm new to the site but in a very similar situation as yourselves, I'm on metformin, and had my first round of clomid at the beginning of January, no af yet but mine can be anything from 25 days to 60! My progesterone level on day 21 was bad ;( 0.9! So no ovulation, but I was wondering as my cycle is usually longer could I have ovulated later? Has anyone experienced this ? 
Also I know it's my first try with clomid but I'm so down about it, and the frustrating thing is I've just got to wait till my body decides to have another af before I can take more clomid! Or is anyone taking northisterone to make you have one sooner? 
Sorry for all the questions! 
Yours extremely frustrated! 
Xxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Bella,

Welcome to our world  

It's great to finally get treatment, but it's not always plain sailing I'm afraid  

Don't lose hope, check out the clomid chatter, Lisymb has just had her clomid baby  

We all have ups and downs on here, but the great thing is we can chat about it with each other  

Take care


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks spudlin! 
Plain sailing it definitely isn't! But it's definitely helpful to read about others going through the same things, my DH is great and understanding but they can never really see it from our point if view can they!
Thanks again x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

No Bella you are right. My hubby is the best but we have ended up having lots of 'talks' since I started treatment cos he's so laid back (I am too I must add), but he's laid back at the wrong times, if you get my drift  

Whether you like it or not it does take the fun out of doing the deed, so you have to make a more conscious effort to spice things up  

It's worked for us hee hee.

I'm trying to enjoy a chill out from it at the min as he is working away on and off until May so we have put the clomid on hold.

I may find myself feeling very differently after Thursday as I have my consultant appt and never know what to expect  

Take care and keep smiling   or it will send you


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

It sounds like we have are quite similar spudlin, me and my hubby are usually both very chilled out, which is probably why I hate feeling anxious! I was determined not to get obsessed with it as I see it all the time at work but, when it's right infront of your face everyday how can you not think about it! 
Yesterday I was just crying at anything from tv programmes to the cat! So I definitely felt  
Good luck with your appointment this week, hope it goes well, let me know, I'd like to stay in touch 
Sending you   
Bella xxx


----------



## kirstys (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi

My partner and I are pretty laid back too but i think even the most laid back person ever would struggle not to get anxious! I finished my second round of clomid a week ago and have banned myself from buying an ovulation test because they became an obsession last month and from the date i started my af i think the positive ovulation test was wrong anyway. Now im just panicking that we are or aren't doing something we should during baby dancing god I do think my OH thinks I have gone  but he would never admit to it bless him!
Just got everything crossed this is our lucky month!
Luck and   to all x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Bella, definitely stay in touch. Appointment is at four thirty tomorrow so will touch base tomorrow evening with an update. What do you do for a living? I am a Health visitor so I'm around pregnancy and babies every day, usually with parents who aren't great (being very polite and professional here  )

I have also had loads of clomid babies recently!! Can you believe it? 

Before I was given the clomid, I was refused any treatment due to my bmi!!! V annoying as the clients I had were huge in comparison to me yet they had been given it and gotten pregnant too    The only difference was they were seen at a different hospital in another locality!!!

I lost over 2 stone, sensibly I will add, just cut out anything remotely nice   , then I went to my appointment and they didn't even weigh me or question my weight!!!! I just got the clomid and was sent on my way. 

I haven't been offered any monitoring from the hosp, but my fab GP has organised day 21 progesterone bloods for me. Only started this on round 2 as round one was poo, no af and no bfp   Not entirely sure how good my bloods were and even though I'm not starting 3rd round yet I had bloods done anyway as thought it may be helpful as a comparison.

Keep smiling and chatting


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi spudlin! 
          Wow, your story is so similar to mine, I'm a midwife, so yeah just like you working with baby's everyday, I see IVF, clomid, ICSI the lot! And very much like you I see the some very difficult situations! ( have to be professional!)   
I'm actually being treated at the hospital that I work at, but I'm under gynae/endocrinology not the infertility team, the doctors I've been seeing are very nice but I don't know them from working at the hospital! But like you my BMI was too high and he just said loose weight, which over the last year I've lost 3 stone, and my periods have become a little more regular, but some are way off! The last time I saw my doctor I was 10 pounds off the BMI I needed to be and so he didn't want to give me clomid, but I just went bonkers at him and said you carnt make me wait another 4 months for the sake of 10 pounds, and I said you know I see lady's with far more risk factors than me having full IVF! So he gave in and prescribed it! Doesn't hurt to loose it with them sometimes!  
I'm just waiting for the wicked witch to turn up after a BFN last week from the first month of clomid   best of luck tomorrow, will be looking out for an update x
 
Bella x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Helloooooo Bella,

What an epic ordeal!!! My appointment was 4.20 and it was 5.45 when I got in to see my consultant   apparently the morning clinic overran into mine and I was the last patient. I didn't let it stress me though and by being lighthearted with him when I eventually got to see him (told him he saved the best til last lol ) I think I was able to manipulate things my way a bit  

He is still keen to send me down the IVF route, mainly age related as I will be 40 in August and my egg reserve reflects this, although it isn't dire, just average for my age. I reminded him about the hsg scan, which he had obviously forgotten about cos when I started to talk about scans he thought I meant follicle tracking, so I got that chucked in without asking  

There is a lot of stuff to read, so I'll have a busy evening   I am just hoping I get my af next week so I can crack on and get hsg booked and find out if my tubes are ok. At least I haven't got the hubby here at the min, cos we would have to abstain from trying whilst I am having this scan, which gets confusing.

So, to summarise lol... I'll be having a scan with dye to check tubes, I have 3 more rounds of clomid, so 4 in total, but I will be follicle tracked, which is fab, he said if follicles ripen enough and my lining looks good, they will give me an injection to release them. 

I definitely feel a lot more positive after this appointment, defo worth the 2 hour plus wait  

Take care and we'll keep in touch


----------



## bumble2508 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi ladies 

how are we all today

sorry havent been on to catch up very much the pub is ober busy at the moment its crazy here lol

so how is everyone doing ?

what stage are we all at ?

hope all is going well for u all.

i had my day 21 bloods done on wednesday got the results today and thanks to the clomid i have ovulated for the first time ever    

lots of love and baby dust to u all x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello spudlin! 
                Wow that really was a long ordeal, but well worth the wait! Good things to come! Follicle tracking is a bonus too! I bet you were really pleased? I had the HSG done last September, it is a bit confusing with all the guidelines about having it done isn't it, but it's fine to actually have done! ( and that's coming from me who is a complete wimp lol   ) 
I've actually started spotting the last couple of days but its not like a proper period starting  But with my periods who knows? Will wait and see! 
Best of luck here's hoping it all happens naturally and we don't need any further treatment! You never know!   
Hi bumble2508
Congrats on getting a positive ovulation result! Has anyone been using opk's ? Does anyone think they're any good?
Speak soon! 
Bella xxx


----------



## kirstys (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi bumble2508

Great news that you have ovulated  
I'm not far behind you I have my day 21 blood test on Wednesday really quite nervous I ovulated on my first cycle of clomid but just can't help thinking it was fluke also last month had a slight pain which I've been told happens when you ovulate but not felt it this month  

Bellaboo123 I used opks last month but I got bit   over them and each time it was negative I felt a bit down but was amazingly happy when I got a positive one although due to the date I started my af not sure if it was a false positive which I've read somewhere can happen when you have pcos. Friends of mine have used them and said they worked a treat. Sorry bit of a confusing opinion on them i guess its down to the person using them

Luck and   to all x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Ladies
Haven't been here for a while... I have a lot to read.... 

bumble - good news for you!!

A quick update from me - I wasn't here as we had a little disaster... I took my DP to A&E Tues night with a horrible back pain, after some 6 hrs @ A&E, they put him on a bed. He's having a 4mm stone in his kidney. I feel so sorry for him... but to make it all more difficult for us... we are working in Somerset now and have the 2nd home here....while he stayed in hospital in Yeovil and I had to go for my scan in Norwich, were we normally live, so yesterday I went to see him for a while, them get a train (only 5,5hr!) to home, this morning went for the scan and straight back, another 5,5 hr across the country... But finally we are home now together. I'm totally exhausted...

The goods news is I have one lovely 12mm follicle which should be ready in a few days, but will my poor DP be ready? 

kirsty, bellaboo - I've been using OPK for some time now and I seem to get similar results every month.  I'm going to start it on Monday. It worked for us before but I use it only as a guide. 

Take care    
xx


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

hi guys sorry i've not been around for a while been working nights then was away for the weekend visiting friends in london so well and truely knackered!!!!

so sorry to hear about your DP froggy, fingers crossed for you he's up to the task  

spudin & bella- have to admit it's nice to know there are others in a similar position to me work wise. i'm a midwife too and have to admit find it hard when you see couples who seem to be able to get pregnant without any thought and then don't always seem to appreciate how lucky they are, not to mention the dreaded question of "so do you have kids?" i even had one dad tell me "oh well what you need to do is go on holiday with your husband and then you will come back pregnant!" apparently that worked for them. if only i'd know that over the last 3yrs! although we have been away on holiday several times in those three years but never managed to get pregnant maybe we've not been going to the right destination 

well AF or hopefully BFP is due anytime from now after our first round of clomid. i have to admit i have felt exhausted and sickly with sore boobs but can put the tiredness down to recovering from nightshifts and a busy weekend away, the sickness from the same thing and sore boobs could just be due to af too. plus think a lot of it is probably more just wishful thinking


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Well AF arrived today  so start the second cycle of clomid tomorrow. 
Have decided to think of this first round as having been our practice run and as its now the start of a new month and a new cycle it's a new start! 
As of now I'm going to switch to decaf drinks although will allow one cup of normal tea or coffee a day, also going to be a completely alcohol free zone! And time to purchase some opk


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi ladies,
I am on my first month of clomid. Took it day 1-5 from the 17th feb. I have had positive opk's today so pretty sure I'm ovulating which is great but I am in so much pain! I had clomid 2 years ago where I had 3 cycles of it and conceived our baby boy on the 3rd cycle so hoping clomid works again this time. We got pregnant at the end if last year but unfortunately had a miscarriage just before Christmas. 
I don't remember the pain last time I took it when I had it but it was 2 years ago. Just wondered if this was to be expected? I have quite extensive Endo but haven't suffered so much with it since having our little boy. 
Good luck to everyone on here and congrats to those who have had bfp's  xx


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey ladies! 
      Eeyore, it's horrible in our job isn't it, and I think we get asked the dreaded question even more often than most being a midwife, very difficult sometimes, good luck with the second round of clomid, I'm on my second round too, just about to have my day 21 progesterone levels done on Thursday, the first round didn't do a thing! 
I work at the same hospital that I'm being treated at which is difficult to keep things private! Do you work at the same hospital too? Fingers crossed for you! 
I have to say sometimes I just get the feeling ill never be in the situation of giving birth myself, I've never been pregnant, and really don't know if it doesn't happen if I will be able to still do my job? 
Jacquip, I had horrendous pain with the first round of clomid, my DH nearly took me to A&E! But the second round was fine! Good luck ladies, hope it works for us all! X


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello Girls,

I didn't know that Bellaboo and eeyore are midwives  
It must be even more difficult for you??

Quick update frome - DP and his kidney stone are much better, we managed to do some   and even went on a short holiday last week. 

JacquiP - My ovulation time was horrible, I too was in awful pain. I'm used to ovu pains but that was really bad. I was also bit moody and easy to start crying  

eeyore - I've been alcohol free for a long time now (I would kill for a glass of wine!!), but as I have a very low blood pressure I struggle without coffee (and I just simply love good coffee yumyum). At least one in the morning is a must, but often second cup later in the day.... 
re going on holiday...that actually made it worse for me, I noticed that when it was a long journey and a very hot place, my cycle was all over the place. So relaxing break - yes. Too much sun and too long flights - no. 

My doom day is on Friday, but I don't feel anything, not even sore breasts. As I was pg before I kinda know what to expect. Anyway test day in 2 days and if  bpf/af then I will start the second round. 

I think I read it here that body needs that first month to ''get used to'' clomid and is more likely to respond in the second or third cycle. Is that true?? 

take care x


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi bella- I'm like you never been pregnant and am so grateful I'm off work this week started the second round on Sunday and have really been hit hard this time. I'm so tired, headaches and hot flushes keeping me up at night. Hopefully this just means my body is reacting to the clomid now. 
Froggy- we've got the inlaws coming for the weekend so out for food they know I'm doing slimming world and are close to my target weight so going to use that as an excuse for drinking as much (they don't know about the tx) I'm just going to water down any wine with soda water so I'm not completely missing out. 

Just wondered if anyone has tried or heard of ovusense? I'm waiting for a free trial to monitor my cycle. Not having any tests or follow up when on clomid which is a bit frustrating as I've no idea if I'm ovulating properly 😒


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi eeyore! 
I can sympathise with the symptoms! I'm so tired most of the time, and getting headaches nearly every day, but I've escaped the hot flushes for now! But like you I was lucky to be off work when I've taken the tablets, don't think I could if I was meant to be at work! 
Have they not even offered you a day 21 progesterone blood test? You could always ask your gp to do it for you if your clinic won't? But to be fair, I question how accurate it can be? My cycles are irregular and never 28 days so surely day 21 progesterone won't tell me anything anyway! I've actually brought a clear blue fertility monitor to use next cycle, but no I've not heard of ovusense? You will have to let me know what you think of it! 
Froggy, yes I've read that it takes the first month for your body to "get used" to the clomid too, we will see, fingers crossed for everyone  
Xx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Bellaboo - I hope clomid is going to do a better job next round as if I'm going to take it for another 5 months I will probably kill somebody ggrr
My cycles are not very regular either, but I try to monitor them. I've been using OPK for a while and can see some patterns. 
For that reason I always did my progesterone around day 26-27. No matter how long the cycles is I always have AF 13-15 days after smiley face. 
In my case they worked and were perfect. The easiest way is to do it around 7 days after positive OPK. As you know this is all calculated backwards, day 21 means 7 days before perfect 28 (who has 28 cycles). If you roughly know when to expect AF, do it 7 days before. You never know!

Eeyore - that is very strange you had no check up hhmm ask them again for the prog test or scan. I would go privately if they said no. 
I had scan at CD12, and it sounds like this is a normal procedure in my hospital. (Also they don't want me to produce too many follicles due to my half size uterus). Also my cons told me they do it in case I don't respond at all, so they will change medications. I guess each hospital has different rules 
It's just interesting how do they know they have ovulated or not 

I've had about 5 bottles of wine for Xmas and not even opened them, what a waste!!

Well hopefully the next round will be the happy one for all of us!!!


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi bellaboo and froggy. I phoned the clinic during the first cycle to check if I needed to have any bloods or scans and was told no. To be fair the consultant we saw said as they couldn't find anything 'wrong' my bloods had all come back 'normal' so he didn't seem to have any concerns and just gave us the prescription for 4 cycles and told us he would see us back in may if we didn't fall pregnant. That's when we can discuss IVF or more clomid. 
My clear blue opk arrived today on CD6 so time to start testing for that smiley face 😃problem is with having to test at the same time each day and four he's after the last pee I'm going to have to do it before bed just my shifts at work mean I'm never up at the same time each morning or free to actually pee at a set time 😔just hope testing in the evening won't affect my results?? 
Will let you know how ovusense works its basically a basal body temp monitor which you 'insert' overnight and it records the subtle changes and helps to pinpoint the fertile window. 
Had a very bad day where everything just seems to be getting on top of me- hoping its just the clomid messing with my hormones as I'm starting to feel like I'm not cut out for this journey. I just always promised myself I would never become one of those people who spend their time obsessing about where they are in their cycle and trying to plan times for baby dancing- yet here I am! Opk's and awaiting delivery of a monitor to use as a back up! 😳
Sorry to bring the thread down just having one of those days where all I want to do is hide myself away and eat chocolate but its weigh night and I'm determined to get my two stone award! 
Sending lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Well after the first cycle didn't work we decided to get some opk so we could track my cycle a bit better saying as its not routine for bloods or scans where I am- think its because they couldn't actually find any reason for us not to get a natural BFP and my blood tests had all been with 'normal' limits. 
I have been peeing on sticks since finishing the second round of clomid and finally got my  this morning! Quite relieved as it kind of marries up with my period tracker app which we had been using previously. Fingers crossed this means the clomid has worked and I might get a BFP in a few weeks. Although I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much though. 
Hope everyone else is well


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi eeyore,

I'm glad to see big  Fingers crossed (and toes and ears) for BFP  

I have finished my second round on Friday and will start testing soon too. And we are also going to do more 'practise' then usuall ;p

I feel much better this month. No headaches or heatflushes at night. Have you noticed any changes

There is only one strange thing - I always had strong ovu pains at the  day or next day. Last month pain started 3 days *before *  and it was horrendous, so I wonder if the clomid messed up OPK and what?? Very weird.... Last month we didn't do a lot of baby dancingas my DP was very ill, but this month I'm going to keep him busy ;p

Has anyone seen spring lately ?? 

PS. That time yr ago I was looking at my lovely little bean on the scan screen....


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi froggy, 
Well I found the first cycle left me with no side effects but this one left me with terrible hot flushes and headaches so fingers crossed its doing something. Was so pleased to see the  I would occasionally experience ov pains, mainly on the left side (appears my uterus has a left sided tilt) and have been having some twinges today so hopefully it's the clomid doing its stuff. Been practising yesterday  and will have to try a bit more tonight, just a shame work has to get in the way.

^hug^ I'm sure your time will come again to see your bean on the screen x


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi froggy and eeyore! 
How are you both doing? Sorry I've not been able to read any posts for a few weeks as I've been away, but while I was away the evil witch came and I started my 3rd round of clomid and also started using my fertility monitor, it was my first time using it and it was a little complicated to get to grips with but I'm getting there! 
The symptoms from the clomid were different this month too, had a cracking headache and horrible hot flushes but the pain and bleeding were better this month so that's good! 
My only problem is because I started using my monitor in Florida the time difference means I carnt test till midday ! Oh well! 
Fingers crossed for everyone's BFP this month! 
Oh just one other question to you, do any of you talk openly to your family about your treatment or do you keep it to yourself? X 
Bellaboo x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello there!!  
Hello Bellaboo 

Hope you all had nice Easter break. 

Bellaboo, I often speak to my best friend she knows everything!(she had serious problems with her pregnancy, so she can understand and is very supportive) and to my sister sometimes, and my mum (not very often). And that's it. We don't speak to any other people. My DP doesn't want to tell anyone. Even when I got pg last yr, he didn't want to tell anyone and was upset that I spoke to my friends. After all he told his mother and one his friend. After MC I know that the last person I would speak to is his mother. She showed a total lack of any kind of support or interest or feelings despite the fact that week after m/c she stayed in my house for a week. 
Sometimes I would like to speak to somebody face to face, not just online, but I know it would upset my DP. 

For the first time I run out of OPK tests without any  I didn't bother to buy more this month. I had a little ovu pain last weekend...will see....I think clomid makes my cycles bit longer now, so not sure when to expect AF now. 

I'm getting mental now, can't stop thinking about all this ttc staff, testing, counting days etc. How do you ladies cope? I know I have to stop it but I don't know how? 
I'm having problems @ work too and some other things going on. I'm worried that all that stress will ruin everything. I can't remember when I slept more that 4 hrs last time 
aagggrrr  

frog xxx


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi bellaboo and froggy 

AF arrived yesterday so I'm currently feeling very sorry for myself. Really not helped by the fact that I'm full of cold too and have had a headache for the last three days  so have been very irritable with DH. 
There's only my good friend (and previous mentor) and my best friend and her partner that know about out tx but given that we live in Liverpool and they're all in Newcastle it's hard as most of it is just text messages. 

Get to start our third round tonight but going to be starting nights on Wednesday back on the delivery suite so just hope the side effects aren't too bad. 

I used the clear blue opk and did get a smiley face around the time that my period tracker app predicted ovulation but this month I can start using the ovusense temperature monitor I've got on trial so fear I'm going to be getting very obsessed. 

Just wondered what days you guys take the clomid? My average cycle is 30 days and I'm taking it cd 2-6 but have read somewhere it should be taken days 5-9 as it promotes ovulation 5-10 days after? Guess reading too much isn't the best idea. 

Xxxx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi eeyore

Poor you. Hope you will feel better soon. We both get colds all the time now. Feel sorry for your DH too  

I take it the same as you cd 2-6 and was thinking about the same. Especially that I know my ovulation are late, it would make more sense if I took it few days later. 
I posted a question here but nobody replied ;/ But I also read that it probably doesn't matter (but it doesn't sound right!), it just depends on consultant. 
My hospital do 2-6 as standard for everyone.  Readin too much definitely is not good for our mental health    

My cycles are always over 30 days long, before clomid AF used to start always 14-15 days after OPK  which sounds just right. 
But after 1st round of clomid AF started 17 days after  and now is the 2nd round so I'm waiting....    

frog xxxx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi eeyore & Froggy

I hope you don't mind me chippin in    I'm the same as you guys taking Clomid days 2-6, before taking Clomid my Cycles were around 28 days sometimes 27 very rarely later.  I have just completed taking my 3rd cycle of 100 mg so waiting for OV.  I wondered if you guys have experienced ngeative OPK's??  9 out of 10 times i would get a positive OPK ( use the Clearblue ones with smiley face) before taking clomid, now i had a positive the first month but the last 2 nothing  
I test twice a day incase i'm missing it   (costing a fortune in sticks  )  Its a little disheartening as i feel like i'm going backwards instead of forwards  

I am having 21 day blood tests so i guess when i see the consultant in May she will tell me what has gone on.

Anyway trying to stay  our day will come  

Sorry you are feeling rough eeyore, fingers crossed this cold weather goes away and some sunshine and warmth appears.

Good luck  Ditz x


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ditz thankfully I'm feeling a lot better today although still have a slight headache. I was so reluctant to take anything stronger than paracetamol just in case the clomid had worked that the headache/migraine has been a nightmare to get on top of. 
We're only on 50mg clomid and I tired the clearbue smily face opk's for the first time and got a  at day 17 haven't ordered anymore this time but might use the ones I've got left over to start testing from day 15. I definitely got ovu pains so was hoping it had worked :/ 
Think if it doesn't work before we go back to see the consultant in may I'm going to ask to try another few cycles maybe adjusting the dose and ask for some bloods or scans to see if it is doing anything. 

Sorry if this is tmi but do you find your periods are heavier after clomid? This time has been awful especially this morning it felt like my entire 'normal' period in about 5mins


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Ditz 

I've been using Clearblue smiley face since January last year. Got pg on the second round but m/c. I have never had an 'empty' test. 

Just this month it took longer then usually and I run out of tests. I never had to use more than 7 each month. I do mine mid day, 4 hrs after last wee.
Last month I tried to do them first thing in the mornig but then I did another in the evening. That was not a good idea.  I know it says to use them in the morning but everybody says they work better if you are fully awake, which makes more sense to be honest. 

Hopefully your 21d bloods will show some good news. 

take care
frog xx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Frog  

Hopefully these last 2 months are just blips and i'll see that smiley face again    Just find it odd that the first month I had a positive on CD14 and the last 2 nothing and it does get a bit obsessive and it does get you down.  But as you say i will know for sure when i see consultant next month.

Fingers crossed for everyone, it makes me feel so much better when i see BFP on this forum   

Take Care

Ditz x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Ditz I'm just wondering - are these last tests from the same pack? or the same as the first month you have done? Sometimes they might be out of date or faulty. 
 
frog xx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Frog

Nah each month i have bought a new box of Clearblue Digital, i am that obsessed by it i get through a box of 20 each month   

I guess i won't know whats been going on until i get my 21 day blood results.  I do believe somthing has gone on though i have had a a few cramps and my usual lower back ache - so fingers crossed  



Ditz x


----------



## Bellaboo123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Obsessive is definitely the right word ladies! Eeyore I too told myself that I didn't want to be one of those nutty women who obsesses about the whole situation, or one of those women that resents people that can have baby's! God knows we find it stressing us out to the limits in our job!! But there are a few days in the month where I could quite happily shut the door and cry for an eternity! And the reason I asked you ladies about who you talk to is for that reason too, my mother and father in law are lovely and they know what we're going through, and I've told a few close friends and a few close people at work but asked them not to say anything, so I've got a huge amount of our family that don't know but I don't want them talking about us behind our back or taking pitty on us, or worse feeling guilty because they all have children! 
It's hard isn't it! 
Eeyore I do hope your feeling better! 
Oh and yes I take clomid on days 2-6 like you guys too! 
Froggy my cycles are always over 30 days more like 40-44 actually so I never know what's going on! But I actually think the clomid must be doing something this month, my cycle was only 36 days and much lighter than it had been but the hot flushes and headache arrived! Carnt have it all ways I suppose! 
Speak soon - off to work ;( 
Bellaboo xxx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Ditz - and I thought I was mental. You made me feel better  I buy the same box and it's enough for 3 months  

As Bellaboo said - obsessive is defo the right word! And i can see that it's not doing a good job for me  

Luckily nobody asks us about having child as we are not married. I wouldn't stand that!

Have a lovely weekend!!

frog xxx


----------



## Ditz78 (Jan 2, 2013)

Frog

Hee hee I know i'm a proper Fruit cake    Its cycle day 19 and ive used my last OPK (BFN) i've decided thats it im not buying anymore   My DH doesn't know what to do with me.  I do need to get a grip though i have literally put my life on hold the last 6 months and can''t see it getting any better unless i do something about it  

We have still been doing lots of   so who knows, i'm still trying to stay positive.  

It's the endless waiting between consultations (4 months) and the lack or answers or reasons why we haven't been successful that is sending me crazy  

Wishing everyone the best of luck  

Crazy, Looopy Ditzs x


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahahaa  

Ditz you better spend that money on some hot lingerie as I have just done   

I'm cd 27 today and don't have a clue what to expect.  

I'm also thinking about the same. I don't know yet but probably I won't buy anymore too. It's driving me nuts  

The only real advantage of using OPK is that I know when to expect AF. 

Well I wish us a lot of     , no   and  

Crazy Frog  
xxx


----------

